# dnp real world results



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

Im thinking of doing a drastic cut for the summer. Im no stranger to PEDs but never used a fat burner. I seen people get incredible results on dnp but do the results you get hold up after cycle finishes or do you swell back up as body returns to normal? Is it to good to be true is my question?

I will keep test e in at 300 to try preserve muscle. I have cut before but this would be more intense and will involve help from dnp and possibly t3. Im thinking 250mg of dnp a day..on huge calorie defect plus cardio...i started cardio two weeks ago at 5 days a week for 45 mins.

Realy what im asking isit realy worth taking it for keepable fat loss?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Some don't see a loss until a week after the last dose is taken. Personally I hardly lose any weight on it but recomp nicely.

Sweet spot for me is 400mg, went to 600mg a day and thought I'd gone to hell but 400mg is just like a really hot summers day.

The total loss will depend on how long you run ot for. Obvs the longer you run it, the greater the loss.

It's not a mircle drug but defo helps things along, just watch out for the carb cravings


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

liamo69 said:


> Im thinking of doing a drastic cut for the summer. Im no stranger to PEDs but never used a fat burner. I seen people get incredible results on dnp but do the results you get hold up after cycle finishes or do you swell back up as body returns to normal? Is it to good to be true is my question?
> 
> I will keep test e in at 300 to try preserve muscle. I have cut before but this would be more intense and will involve help from dnp and possibly t3. Im thinking 250mg of dnp a day..on huge calorie defect plus cardio...i started cardio two weeks ago at 5 days a week for 45 mins.
> 
> Realy what im asking isit realy worth taking it for keepable fat loss?


Not a bad approach; if you're going to take DNP (not saying you should) then I would stick to 100mg-125mg/day (depending on whose caps you got); 200mg-250mg is OK but really no need if you stick to the lower dose, and do cardio and diet.

If you're taking DNP, you MUST take t3 with it, as 7 days on DNP will stop the conversion of T4 to T3 in your body, and it reduces your results, and also will cause more of a rebound afterwards. You only need 25mcg T3 for this, and keep taking it for 4 weeks after the DNP to allow your body to stabilise, then stop the T3.



RACK said:


> Some don't see a loss until a week after the last dose is taken. Personally I hardly lose any weight on it but recomp nicely.
> 
> Sweet spot for me is 400mg, went to 600mg a day and thought I'd gone to hell but 400mg is just like a really hot summers day.
> 
> ...


good point- works better on a longer cycle, but to do this, a lower dose is more tolerable, and really all thats required if actually dieting and doing cardio.

Sibutramine helps control the carb cravings.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Longest I've done was 400mg for 10days, tempted to do 400mg for 21 days though along side cutting and lots of cardio


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

Would 125mg be enuf to see results? If im honest im enjoying the cardio ..which is a first . i expect dnp to have a effect on my cardio but hope it doesnt stop it all together.

I see logs of people going from bellys to abs in 3weeks i just think its a bit over exzagerated. Im leaning for a low dose with few sides but can run maybe a bit longer. would 4weeks be wishfull thinking?


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> Not a bad approach; if you're going to take DNP (not saying you should) then I would stick to 100mg-125mg/day (depending on whose caps you got); 200mg-250mg is OK but really no need if you stick to the lower dose, and do cardio and diet.
> 
> If you're taking DNP, you MUST take t3 with it, as 7 days on DNP will stop the conversion of T4 to T3 in your body, and it reduces your results, and also will cause more of a rebound afterwards. You only need 25mcg T3 for this, and keep taking it for 4 weeks after the DNP to allow your body to stabilise, then stop the T3.
> 
> ...


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Just finished up my DNP Cycle last Monday. Was running 700 mg per day for almost a month. Weight the night before I started was 218.2 lbs, weight the end of the cycle was 198.6 lbs. (last week) this morning was at 197.0 lbs.

Was taking 250 mg at 5:30 AM & 1:30 PM, then 200 mg at 9:30 PM. Did sweat all day and night. The Carb (Sweets) cravings were ridiculous during the evening. I sware I was ready to drive to the store any buy anything sweet if I couldn't find any in the house.

I wasn't working out as I am letting a shoulder injury heal. Was taking 250 mg Test E per week durring DNP Cycle.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

danefox said:


> Just finished up my DNP Cycle last Monday. Was running 700 mg per day for almost a month. Weight the night before I started was 218.2 lbs, weight the end of the cycle was 198.6 lbs. (last week) this morning was at 197.0 lbs.
> 
> Was taking 250 mg at 5:30 AM & 1:30 PM, then 200 mg at 9:30 PM. Did sweat all day and night. The Carb (Sweets) cravings were ridiculous during the evening. I sware I was ready to drive to the store any buy anything sweet if I couldn't find any in the house.
> 
> I wasn't working out as I am letting a shoulder injury heal. Was taking 250 mg Test E per week durring DNP Cycle.


I bet sleeping was horrendous. That's the worst side for me night sweats urrrgghh


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

liamo69 said:


> Would 125mg be enuf to see results? If im honest im enjoying the cardio ..which is a first . i expect dnp to have a effect on my cardio but hope it doesnt stop it all together.
> 
> I see logs of people going from bellys to abs in 3weeks i just think its a bit over exzagerated. Im leaning for a low dose with few sides but can run maybe a bit longer. would 4weeks be wishfull thinking?


125mg is a good start, and allows you to function, and continue cardio and training. Just be aware that DNP does stop protein synthesis, so you're not going to build muscle, just maintain. I think 4 weeks is a bit short, and 6-8 weeks would get good results; but you can take it for 4 weeks and decide on whether to go longer or not.



danefox said:


> Just finished up my DNP Cycle last Monday. Was running 700 mg per day for almost a month. Weight the night before I started was 218.2 lbs, weight the end of the cycle was 198.6 lbs. (last week) this morning was at 197.0 lbs.
> 
> Was taking 250 mg at 5:30 AM & 1:30 PM, then 200 mg at 9:30 PM. Did sweat all day and night. The Carb (Sweets) cravings were ridiculous during the evening. I sware I was ready to drive to the store any buy anything sweet if I couldn't find any in the house.
> 
> I wasn't working out as I am letting a shoulder injury heal. Was taking 250 mg Test E per week durring DNP Cycle.


i've done similar (higher) doses for 3 weeks... and lost less than 5lb as I listened to stupid american forums (when i first tried it), and ate fruit etc; problem was, the craving for fruit (and fruit an ice blended together) was INSANE at the higher doses.. and you couldn't function if you had to actually work.... as you've found 

Based on personal experience, and research, i'd say no more than 250mg is required, and 100-125mg is ideal, just stretched out for around 8 weeks.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for the advice men. Yea i think i will go 125mg for possibly ten days or so see how its sitting with me.then possibly bump to 250mg for 6 weeks if can get on wit it if not i will drop back to lower dose.

Test will be run all through it and beond as with t3.

Hope i respind well to it and cut up nicely for the summer as last year i was like a waterballon on test and deca impressive in tshirt but not without...hopping this year il see some abs .... 

My plan is to bulk clean after it...never going back to dirty bulks again


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

Growing Lad said:


> I bet sleeping was horrendous. That's the worst side for me night sweats urrrgghh


Night sweats weren't that bad. I just slept nude with the covers off. Now work was a different story. I had to buy a fan for my desk. everytime I stepped away, I would start sweating like a pig.


----------



## danefox (Oct 18, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> 125mg is a good start, and allows you to function, and continue cardio and training. Just be aware that DNP does stop protein synthesis, so you're not going to build muscle, just maintain. I think 4 weeks is a bit short, and 6-8 weeks would get good results; but you can take it for 4 weeks and decide on whether to go longer or not.
> 
> i've done similar (higher) doses for 3 weeks... and lost less than 5lb as I listened to stupid american forums (when i first tried it), and ate fruit etc; problem was, the craving for fruit (and fruit an ice blended together) was INSANE at the higher doses.. and you couldn't function if you had to actually work.... as you've found
> 
> Based on personal experience, and research, i'd say no more than 250mg is required, and 100-125mg is ideal, just stretched out for around 8 weeks.


Reason behind the higher dose. First source only had 200 mg capsols. I started at one a day for the first four days, then upped it to two a day (400mg) and wasn't feeling a whole lot of heat, so placed another order from a different source that had 250mg capsols. Switched to the new capsols once they came in still at 2 a day (500 mg). Still didn't feel that bad, so added in one capsol from the original order 200 mg. So that put me at 700 mg per day.

But your right, the sweets cravings were insane once I was taking that much every night.

All in all, I am happy with the results. I am waiting on a new AAS order to start a summer bulk. Will probably go back to DNP during the fall when the temperature cools down.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

The caps I last had were BRL 200mg ones. Had them in my draw for about a year and reckoned they'd have degraded. Plus a few people on the boards didn't rate them.

200mg a day for the first 3 days and slight heat came

400mg there after and things warmed up, carb cravings hit me

600mg for 2 days and felt like death

On 400mg it's not too bad to go through daily life, just a bit sweaty


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

I will be ordering mine come friday...125mg caps so ye probly know who from. Im debating a low card diet with them not sure as yet if it wise.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

liamo69 said:


> I will be ordering mine come friday...125mg caps so ye probly know who from. Im debating a low card diet with them not sure as yet if it wise.


those are the best you can get.

Low carb with some cardio is a very good approach...


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> those are the best you can get.
> 
> Low carb with some cardio is a very good approach...


Now starts the dedication....told gf i will have six pack back by september..hard knowing il be lossing all the mass i put on as i was always thin before aas. Sick of the bloated look tho


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

liamo69 said:


> Now starts the dedication....told gf i will have six pack back by september..hard knowing il be lossing all the mass i put on as i was always thin before aas. Sick of the bloated look tho


you shouldn't lose much muscle... but you can't flex fat, and as a male, no abs is fat..


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

ausbuilt said:


> ... but you can't flex fat, and as a male, no abs is fat..


Brilliant way to look at it


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

250mg per day is plenty if using well-dosed dnp. I know the source which you guys allude to and I also attest to the high quality of it.

I've done 2 fat-loss runs with dnp - once just for 3 days per week for about 2 months, whilst doing a carb cycling diet. Excellent results, no real muscle loss. No T3 in the mix or AAS for that matter.

Second time I used 250mg dnp per day every day for several weeks, combined with 100mcg T3. Again no AAS. Excellent fat-loss, but also muscle loss. I know that my second run with DNP was unwise, because I think that my dose of T3 was WAY too high. I can't really conclude much apart from this: the combination of moderate dose dnp with highish dose of T3 without AAS is a bad idea.


----------



## liamo69 (Aug 15, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> 250mg per day is plenty if using well-dosed dnp. I know the source which you guys allude to and I also attest to the high quality of it.
> 
> I've done 2 fat-loss runs with dnp - once just for 3 days per week for about 2 months, whilst doing a carb cycling diet. Excellent results, no real muscle loss. No T3 in the mix or AAS for that matter.
> 
> Second time I used 250mg dnp per day every day for several weeks, combined with 100mcg T3. Again no AAS. Excellent fat-loss, but also muscle loss. I know that my second run with DNP was unwise, because I think that my dose of T3 was WAY too high. I can't really conclude much apart from this: the combination of moderate dose dnp with highish dose of T3 without AAS is a bad idea.


How much fat did you lose


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> 250mg per day is plenty if using well-dosed dnp. I know the source which you guys allude to and I also attest to the high quality of it.
> 
> I've done 2 fat-loss runs with dnp - once just for 3 days per week for about 2 months, whilst doing a carb cycling diet. Excellent results, no real muscle loss. No T3 in the mix or AAS for that matter.
> 
> Second time I used 250mg dnp per day every day for several weeks, combined with 100mcg T3. Again no AAS. Excellent fat-loss, but also muscle loss. I know that my second run with DNP was unwise, because I think that my dose of T3 was WAY too high. I can't really conclude much apart from this: the combination of moderate dose dnp with highish dose of T3 without AAS is a bad idea.


takes about 7 days for DNP to stop the conversion of T4 to T3, so if running 2-3 days/week, you would avoid this for the most part.

Although i've previously linked a patent applications where a Dr used T3 in the region of 100-150mcg T3 with DNP, it was for obese patients, and weight loss was the goal.

Since 25mcg T3 is the full adult replacement dose of T3, you would only need to run 25mcg T3 with DNP if running it daily; maybe up to 50mcg/day for a little extra weight loss. I think 100mcg/day t3 is probably catabolic without AAS.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Good to see you back on here @ausbuilt


----------



## Dee11 (Jun 11, 2013)

ausbuilt said:


> those are the best you can get.
> 
> Low carb with some cardio is a very good approach...


Ausbuilt.. Your talking about 125 for 8 weeks.. There'd be no point taking test with it,or could you run 12 week test an do the 125 weeks 1-3 then 5-7... On keto.. Or low carbs 100gm

Thanks


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

liamo69 said:


> How much fat did you lose


The second time around I dropped about 4-5kg in 3 weeks. Unfortunately there was also a bit of muscle lost.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'd also like to caution people with a side effect which I encountered whilst running dnp..

One day I went out for a jog (i.e. cardio) on empty stomach first thing in the morning. I had NO energy and was forced to cut the session short, which is something which I really never ever do. I started walking back to my flat feeling very light headed. By the time I got to my flat I felt like I was going to pass out. I collapsed on a chair in my kitchen and didn't even have enough energy to get up again. I was dripping sweat and felt like I was going to die. Despite my no doubt temporarily impaired cognitive function I had the presence of mind to realise that I needed to eat simple sugars. Within a few minutes I cleaned out the store cupboard of biscuits and chocolates and after an hour or so I started to feel a little better.

What had basically happened is that I went into hypoglycemia as a combination of the dnp, low carbs/calories and the cardio session.

If you're going to run dnp then please take into careful consideration what I just wrote above. It was not a pleasant experience which I would wish onto others.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Dee11 said:


> Ausbuilt.. Your talking about 125 for 8 weeks.. There'd be no point taking test with it,or could you run 12 week test an do the 125 weeks 1-3 then 5-7... On keto.. Or low carbs 100gm
> 
> Thanks


some test to maintain muscle is a good idea; 500-600mg would be ample..


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Bull Terrier said:


> I'd also like to caution people with a side effect which I encountered whilst running dnp..
> 
> One day I went out for a jog (i.e. cardio) on empty stomach first thing in the morning. I had NO energy and was forced to cut the session short, which is something which I really never ever do. I started walking back to my flat feeling very light headed. By the time I got to my flat I felt like I was going to pass out. I collapsed on a chair in my kitchen and didn't even have enough energy to get up again. I was dripping sweat and felt like I was going to die. Despite my no doubt temporarily impaired cognitive function I had the presence of mind to realise that I needed to eat simple sugars. Within a few minutes I cleaned out the store cupboard of biscuits and chocolates and after an hour or so I started to feel a little better.
> 
> ...


have even had it through a long leg workout.... you don't store glycogen when on DNP... and burn more of it when doing any exercise owing to mitochondrial inefficiency


----------

